# Aha!!



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Finally lucky! 

At this weekend's obedience trials at Lakeland's Imperial Polk Obedience Club Zio came in 2nd in Open A on Saturday and won 1st prize in that division on Sunday. 

Yaaay! Only 1 more leg to go for CDX!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Awesome, well done!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yay Zio!! All that work is paying off. :wink: And what a handome boy, too!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great job Zio!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats! That's awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats! I wish I could do agility with my dogs, but I'm too lazy. hahaha.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to Zio for all his hard work and CONGRATULATIONS to you for all your patience in training! KUDOS!:smile:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow I never realized that you were so close!!!

Congrats by the way as well. :biggrin:


----------

